# Life on other worlds



## Brian G Turner (Apr 4, 2004)

Really, we're just talking about guesswork again - but it's interesting guesswork. Pinch of salt required for any such use of figures, though - personally, I would expect the total to be far far higher. 



*'Fifty planets' could have life*

Astronomers estimate about half the planetary systems so far discovered in our galaxy could contain Earth-like worlds. 

And they say that space telescopes will be capable of observing these planets and investigating them to see if they support life in about 15 years' time. 

Scientists have recently discovered more than 100 stars other than our Sun with planets circling about them. 

But they are all giant planets like Jupiter that cannot sustain life. Planets more like the Earth should, in theory, exist too. But they are too small to be seen using current technology. 


More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3588721.stm


----------

